# Fried Hard Crab



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

It’s a hard crab, stuffed with a crabcake, dipped in batter, and then deep fried. It's like having seafood hushpuppies, a crab cake, and hard crab in one ridiculous package. Welcome to Balmore Hon !


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

That sounds real good , Where can I get them. I have to go to Baltimore later this month


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Jollymon, I am late on your question, I just seen this. I don't know where you could get a fried hard crab in Baltimore anymore. I grew up in Baltimore, but left long ago. Good question. I am going to google and ask where to get fried hard in Baltimore. Here you go. I found this place. http://rosscrabhouse.net/baltimore-md-crabs-and-seafood-restaurant-menu.html


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Jollmon, We are eating fried hard crab. Click on picture to see it better.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Thank you for looking in to that, now I really want some seafood,


----------

